# fest 08 schudle....



## drun_ken (Oct 3, 2009)

The Fest 8 :: Gainesville, FL :: Oct 30, Oct 31, Nov 1 :: Home


VENUE 

7 Seconds (main stage) 12:30 - 1:30
Giving Chase (side stage) 12:00 - 12:30
Strike Anywhere (main stage) 11:20 - 12:00
The Casting Out (side stage) 10:50 - 11:20
A Wilhelm Scream (main stage) 10:10 - 10:50
Light Yourself On Fire (side stage) 9:40 - 10:10
Small Brown Bike (main stage) 9:00 - 9:40
Only Thunder (side stage) 8:30 - 9:00
American Steel (main stage) 7:50 - 8:30
In The Red (side stage) 7:20 - 7:50
Japanther (main stage) 6:50 - 7:20

Doors 6:00pm 
$20 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
100 walk ups available 

COMMON GROUNDS 

Coalesce 12:20 - 1:00
Torche 11:20 - 12:00
Russian Circles 10:20 - 11:00
Coliseum 9:20 - 10:00
Young Widows 8:30 - 9:00
Iron Lung 7:40 - 8:10
Magrudergrind 6:50 - 7:20
The Catalyst 6:00 - 6:30

Doors 5:00pm 
$20 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
50 walk ups available 

THE ATLANTIC 

Polar Bear Club 12:50 - 1:20
The Ghost 12:00 - 12:30
The Menzingers 11:10 - 11:40
Nothington 10:20 - 10:50
Smalltown 9:30 - 10:00
Virgins 8:40 - 9:10
Bad Friends 7:50 - 8:20
The Riot Before 7:00 - 7:30

Doors 6:40pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
25 walk ups available 

THE KICKSTAND 

Honest Arrow 1:00 - 1:30
Tin Armor 12:10 - 12:40
Annabel 11:20 - 11:50
Thousandaires 10:30 - 11:00
Iron Chic 9:40 - 10:10
Hard Girls 8:50 - 9:20
Failures' Union 8:00 - 8:30
Cheeky 7:10 - 7:40
Junior Battles 6:20 - 6:50
Fellow Project 5:30 - 6:00

Doors 5:00pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
All Ages
25 walk ups available 
1982 

Crime In Stereo 1:00 - 1:30
Living With Lions 12:10 - 12:40
Protagonist 11:20 - 11:50
Spanish Gamble 10:30 - 11:00
The Brokedowns 9:40 - 10:10
Psyched To Die 8:50 - 9:20
Defeater 8:00 - 8:30
Ruiner 7:10 - 7:40
Cutman 6:20 - 6:50
Battle! 5:30 - 6:00

Doors 5:00pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
All Ages
20 walk ups available 

DURTY NELLY'S 

Clairmel 12:50 - 1:30
Altercation Punk Comedy 11:30 - 12:30
Too Many Daves 10:50 - 11:20
Watson 10:00 - 10:30
Shang-A-Lang 9:20 - 9:40
Jonesin 8:30 - 9:00
Arms Aloft 7:40 - 8:10
Weapons To Go 6:50 - 7:20
Dude Jams 6:00 - 6:30

Doors 5:30pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 21+ 

CIVIC MEDIA CENTER 

Matt Kurz One 9:30 - 10:00
Joey Cape 8:30 - 9:10
Coffee Project 7:50 - 8:20
Eric Ayotte 7:00 - 7:30
Laura Stevenson and the Cans 6:10 - 6:40

Doors 5:30pm 
$5 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
All Ages 
RUM RUNNERS 

Colossus 1:10 - 1:40
Chotto Ghetto 12:20 - 12:50
Savage Brewtality 11:30 - 12:00
Constricter 10:40 - 11:10
Ready the Jet 9:50 - 10:20
Gnarly By Nature 9:00 - 9:30
Turkish Techno 8:10 - 8:40
Dig It Up 7:20 - 7:50
Safety 6:30 - 7:00

Doors 6:00pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
20 walk ups available 

GEORGE'S 

So Pastel 1:20 - 1:40
Get Laid 12:30 - 1:00
Idiot Vehicle 11:40 - 12:10
Des Ark 10:50 - 11:20
Worry Ship 10:00 - 10:30

Doors 9:30pm 
$5 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 21+
All Ages 

FLACO'S 

Morningbell 1:10 - 1:40
Michael Clayton & Friends 12:20 - 12:50
Low Red Land (acoustic) 11:30 - 12:00
Devon Stuart 10:40 - 11:10
TJ Masters 9:50 - 10:20
Dudes from The Tim Version (acoustic) 9:00 - 9:30
Hungry Hearts Brigade 8:10 - 8:40


Doors 7:00pm 
FREE All Ages 





SATURDAY OCTOBER 31st
THE VENUE 

Snuff (main stage) 9:00 - 10:00

The Knockdown (side stage) 8:30 - 9:00
drink
Less Than Jake (main stage) 7:30 - 8:30
Altercation Punk Comedy Tour (side stage) 7:00 - 7:30
Dillinger Four (main stage) 6:00 - 7:00
drink
Altercation Punk Comedy Tour (side stage) 5:30 - 6:00
Toys That Kill (main stage) 4:50 - 5:30
Red City Radio (side stage) 4:20 - 4:50
drink
Dead To Me (main stage) 3:40 - 4:20
drink
How Dare You (side stage) 3:10 - 3:40
Rehasher (main stage) 2:30 - 3:10
The Disappeared (side stage) 2:00 - 2:30

Doors 1:40pm 
$20 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
100 walk ups available 

COMMON GROUNDS 

drink 
Defiance, Ohio 12:00 - 12:40
drink
Good Luck 11:10 - 11:40
drink
North Lincoln 10:20 - 10:50
drink
Young Livers 9:30 - 10:00
drink
Bridge and Tunnel 8:40 - 9:10
drink
Gunmoll 7:50 - 8:20
drink
Lemuria 7:00 - 7:30
drink
Cheap Girls 6:10 - 6:40
drink
The Measure [SA] 5:20 - 5:50
The Copyrights 4:30 - 5:00
Dear Landlord 3:40 - 4:10
Banner Pilot 2:50 - 3:20

Doors 1:00pm 
$15 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
50 walk ups available 

THE ATLANTIC


Fin Fang Foom 12:40 - 1:20
Ben Davis & The Jetts 11:50 - 12:20
Hawks & Doves 11:00 - 11:30
Averkiou 10:10 - 10:40
Look Mexico 9:20 - 9:50
Dave Dondero 8:30 - 9:00
Madeline 7:40 - 8:10
drink some more
Low Red Land 7:00 - 7:30
Cinemechanica 6:10 - 6:40
Cloak/Dagger 5:20 - 5:50
Pygmy Lush 4:30 - 5:00
Ghastly City Sleep 3:40 - 4:10
City of Ships 2:50 - 3:20
Guiltmaker 2:00 - 2:30

Doors 1:40pm 
$15 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
18+
25 walk ups available 

THE KICKSTAND 

Stressface 1:10 - 1:40
Shellshag 12:20 - 12:50
Totally Michael 11:30 - 12:00
Used Kids 10:40 - 11:10
Vena Cava 9:50 - 10:20
The Dopamines 9:00 - 9:30
Alligator 8:10 - 8:40
Nervous Dogs 7:20 - 7:50
We Moderns 6:30 - 7:00
Git Some 5:40 - 6:10
Algernon Cadwallader 4:50 - 5:20
Wild Assumptions 4:00 - 4:30
Max Levine Ensemble 3:10 - 3:40
Old Growth 2:20 - 2:50
Little Lungs 1:30 - 2:00

Doors 1:00pm 
$15 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
All Ages
25 walk ups available 

1982


Brainworms 12:30 - 1:00
Snacktruck 11:40 - 12:10
Mouthbreather 10:50 - 11:20
In Defence 10:00 - 10:30
Pulling Teeth 9:10 - 9:40
Worlds 8:20 - 8:50
Religious As Fuck 7:30 - 8:00
Mehkago NT 6:40 - 7:10
Dead Friends 5:50 - 6:20
Cutting Class 5:00 - 5:30
Chronic Youth 4:10 - 4:40
Litany for the Whale 3:20 - 3:50
Shitstorm 2:30 - 3:00
Maruta 1:40 - 2:10

Doors 12:30pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
All Ages
25 walk ups available 
MARKET STREET PUB 

Drag The River 12:50 - 1:30
Whiskey & Co. 12:00 - 12:40
Ninja Gun 11:10 - 11:40
Tim Barry 10:10 - 10:50
The Takers 9:20 - 9:50
Joe McMahon
(Smoke or Fire) 8:40 - 9:10
PEZZ 7:50 - 8:20
]drink drink drink till ya fall on the floor
Ringers 7:00 - 7:30
Static Radio (NJ) 6:10 - 6:40
The Arteries 5:20 - 5:50
The Flatliners 4:30 - 5:00
Monikers 3:40 - 4:10
New Bruises 2:50 - 3:20
Gatorface 2:00 - 2:30
The SIdekicks 1:10 - 1:40

Doors 12:50pm 
$15 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
30 walk ups available 

DURTY NELLY'S


The Textbook Committee 12:30 - 1:30
Panthro UK United 13 11:40 - 12:10
Shark Pants 10:50 - 11:20
Stoned At Heart 10:00 - 10:30
King Friday 9:10 - 9:40
Dan Padilla 8:20 - 8:50
Ghost Knife 7:30 - 8:00
Dukes of Hillsborough 6:40 - 7:10
Vagina Sore Jr. 5:50 - 6:20
Hair Beard Combo 5:00 - 5:30
Sharks Come Cruisin' 4:10 - 4:40
Stymie 3:20 - 3:50
The Anchor 2:30 - 3:00
Vacation Bible School 1:40 - 2:10

Doors 1:20pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 21+


CIVIC MEDIA CENTER 

Lauris Vidal 9:30 - 10:00
Damion Suomi 8:40 - 9:10
Todd Congelliere 7:50 - 8:20
Kevin Seconds 7:00 - 7:30
Mike Hale 6:10 - 6:40
Ben Lovett 5:20 - 5:50
Andrew Jackson Jihad 4:40 - 5:10
Grabass Charlestons (acoustic) 4:00 - 4:30

Doors 3:30pm 
$5 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
All Ages


GEORGE'S 

Consular 1:20 - 1:40
Jawsome 12:30 - 1:00
Wurmchurch 11:40 - 12:10
Devout 10:50 - 11:20
Fatal 10:00 - 10:30

Doors 9:30pm 
$5 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
All Ages 

RUM RUNNERS 

House Boat 12:30 - 1:00
Lost Hands Found Fingers 11:40 - 12:10
Make Do and Mend 10:50 - 11:20
Hostage Life 10:00 - 10:30
Forensics 9:10 - 9:40
One Win Choice 8:20 - 8:50
Vultures United 7:30 - 8:00
Where the Land Meets the Sea 6:40 - 7:10
American Armada 5:50 - 6:20
Captain We're Sinking 5:00 - 5:30
Bent Left 4:10 - 4:40
Madison Bloodbath 3:20 - 3:50
Anchor Down 2:30 - 3:00
John Walsh 1:40 - 2:10

Doors 1:20pm 

$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
25 walk ups available


RION BALLROOM 

The Swellers 11:20 - 11:50
So Many Dynamos 10:30 - 11:00
We Are The Union 9:40 - 10:10
Sakes Alive 8:50 - 9:20
After the Fall 8:00 - 8:30

Doors 7:30pm 
FREE All Ages


FLACOS 

Company Man 1:00 - 1:30
American War 12:20 - 12:50
Apologies, I Have None 11:30 - 12:00
Big Black Motorcycle
(sbb acoustic) 10:40 - 11:10
Justin Gray 9:50 - 10:20
Hanalei 9:00 - 9:30
Prolly 8:10 - 8:40
Nicole Miglis 7:20 - 7:50
Aullie Bigby 6:30 - 7:00

Doors 6:00pm 
FREE
All Ages




SUNDAY NOVEMBER 1st
THE VENUE 

Samiam (main stage) 9:30 - 10:30
Calvinball (side stage) 9:00 - 9:30
Youth Brigade (main stage) 8:20 - 9:00
Wormburner (side stage) 7:50 - 8:20
The Bomb (main stage) 7:10 - 7:50
Assassinate the Scientist (side stage) 6:40 - 7:10
The Methadones (main stage) 6:00 - 6:40
Bangers (side stage) 5:30 - 6:00
Radon (main stage) 4:50 - 5:30
Carpenter (side stage) 4:20 - 4:50
Chris Wollard and the Ship Thieves (main stage) 3:50 - 4:20
Dirty Tactics (side stage) 3:20 - 3:50
Off With Their Heads (main stage) 2:50 - 3:20
Broadway Calls (main stage) 2:00 - 2:30

Doors 2:00pm 
$20 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
100 walk ups available


COMMON GROUNDS 

Tiltwheel 9:50 - 10:20
The Thumbs 8:50 - 9:30
The Arrivals 8:00 - 8:30
This Bike Is a Pipe Bomb 7:10 - 7:40
Fleshies 6:20 - 6:50
Underground Railroad to Candyland 5:30 - 6:00
Sick Sick Birds 4:40 - 5:10
The Tim Version 3:50 - 4:20
Grabass Charlestons 3:00 - 3:30

Doors 1:00pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
50 walk ups available 

THE ATLANTIC 

Shook Ones 9:50 - 10:20
Coffin Dancer 9:00 - 9:30
Landmines 8:10 - 8:40
Liquid Limbs 7:20 - 7:50
Strikeforce Diablo 6:30 - 7:00
OK Pilot 5:40 - 6:10
Worn In Red 4:50 - 5:20
Daniel Striped Tiger 4:00 - 4:30
Die Hoffnung 3:10 - 3:40
The Tupolev Ghost 2:20 - 2:50

Doors 2:00pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
25 walk ups available 

THE KICKSTAND 

Defiance, Ohio 10:30 - 11:00
Bomb The Music Industry 9:40 - 10:10
O Pioneers! 8:50 - 9:20
The Emotron 8:00 - 8:30
Mose Giganticus 7:10 - 7:40
Field Day 6:20 - 6:50
Brothers 5:30 - 6:00
Street Eaters 4:40 - 5:10
Diet Cokeheads 3:50 - 4:20
Vicious Fishes 3:00 - 3:30
Tubers 2:10 - 2:40
12XU 1:20 - 1:50

Doors 1:00pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
All Ages
25 walk ups available 
1982 

Cruiserweight 10:00 - 10:30
Hometeam 9:10 - 9:40
Above Them 8:20 - 8:50
No More 7:30 - 8:00
Shaking Hands 6:40 - 7:10
Hidden Spots 5:50 - 6:20
Future Virgins 5:00 - 5:30
The Blacklist Royals 4:10 - 4:40
Anchor Arms 3:20 - 3:50
Hour of the Wolf 2:30 - 3:00
Outbreak 1:40 - 2:10

Doors 1:20pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
All Ages
20 walk ups available 

MARKET STREET PUB 

Assholeparade 9:50 - 10:30
No Friends 8:50 - 9:30
American Cheeseburger 8:00 - 8:30
Trash Talk 7:10 - 7:40
Vicious Cycle 6:20 - 6:50
Fiya 5:30 - 6:00
Ampere 4:40 - 5:10
Comadre 3:50 - 4:20
Deep Sleep 3:00 - 3:30
ANS 2:10 - 2:40

Doors 1:30pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass 18+
30 walk ups available 

DURTY NELLY'S 

Chad Price 10:00 - 10:30
Jon Snodgrass 9:10 - 9:40
Ones To Blame 8:20 - 8:50
Empty Orchestra 7:30 - 8:00
Itchy Hearts 6:40 - 7:10
Pretty Boy Thorson and the Falling Angels 5:50 - 6:20
Will Quinlan & The Diviners 5:00 - 5:30
Worthwhile Way 4:10 - 4:40

Doors 3:45pm 
$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
21+ 

CIVIC MEDIA CENTER 

Michael Clayton & Friends 9:30 - 10:00
Duncan Redmonds (Snuff) 8:40 - 9:10
Cheap Girls (acoustic) 7:50 - 8:20
Attica! Attica! 7:00 - 7:30
Emilyn Brodsky 6:10 - 6:40
Julie Carr 5:20 - 5:50
Josh Small 4:40 - 5:10

Doors 4:20pm 
$5 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
All Ages

RUM RUNNERS 

Ex-Boogymen 10:10 - 10:40
Sufer Blood 9:20 - 9:50
Thunderlip 8:30 - 9:00
Trailer of Tears 7:40 - 8:10
Coyote Throat 6:50 - 7:20
Towers of Hanoi 6:00 - 6:30
Terror in Tiny Town 5:10 - 5:40
Scum of the Earth 4:20 - 4:50
Prize Country 3:30 - 4:00
Laserhead 2:40 - 3:10
Olehole 1:50 - 2:20

Doors 1:30pm 

$10 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
20 walk ups available


George's 

L'Antietam 10:20 - 10:40
1994! 9:30 - 10:00
Vaccine 8:40 - 9:10
A City Safe From Sea 7:50 - 8:20
Telephone Sons 7:00 - 7:30
Teenage Cool Kids 6:10 - 6:40
P.S. Eliot 5:20 - 5:50
Gretski 4:30 - 5:00

Doors 4:20pm 
$5 or FREE
w/FEST 8 pass
All Ages


FLACOS 

Brook Pridemore 10:00 - 10:30
Jared Grabb 9:10 - 9:40
Nato Coles 8:20 - 8:50
White Elephant Gift Exchange 7:30 - 8:00
Pizza Brothers 6:40 - 7:10
Awesome City Limits 5:50 - 6:20
Rivernecks 5:00 - 5:30
Detroit Muscle 4:10 - 4:40

Doors 4:00pm 
FREE
All Ages
:goat:


----------

